# Need engine



## Highskool (Sep 9, 2006)

I have recently purchased a 66 lemans. I have all the parts to convert to the GTO except for a 389 Tri Power. If anyone knows where I could find one of those it would be extremely helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Highskool said:


> I have recently purchased a 66 lemans. I have all the parts to convert to the GTO except for a 389 Tri Power. If anyone knows where I could find one of those it would be extremely helpful. Thanks!!


E-mail this guy, his name is Phil and I meet him on-line last week searching for 67 parts. Here is a 65 on *E-BAY*.

[email protected] 

Good luck


----------

